#  >  > Startup HUB >  >  > Sri Lankan Startup's >  >  > Startup Events >  >  Venture Frontier Lanka - National Startup Challenge Applications

## Beacon

Venture Frontier Lanka is Sri Lankas first entrepreneurship platform focused on the development of the complete startup life-cycle through Identifying and nurturing the most promising early stage entrepreneurs Offering practical training and mentorship in venture development Providing seed investment to secure proof of concept


As a part of their plan to "Reach Global", VFL have been conducting several events already, such as Venture Frontier Lanka Boot Camps in Jaffna and Colombo and Entrepreneurship Caravans in Galle and Kandy to educate startup owners and university students in growing businesses, with the help of well versed local and international speakers and mentors.


Currently, They are organizing National Startup Challenge, a nationwide startup competition to identify top 30 for-profit early stage entrepreneurial ventures from Sri Lanka. It contains workshops from international and Sri Lankan speakers on how to grow and scale a business internationally, as well as a Pitch Day competition to identify the top Sri Lankan startups. 


Winners nominated by the panel of judges will receive 6-month mentorship focused on exponential growth and on how to scale their business, they will qualify automatically for the Venture Frontier Lanka Accelerator and will have access to the Venture Frontier Lanka community and partners.


Take up this opportunity and make use of it by applying to become one of the leading startups to reach global ! Contact them via [email protected] or on Facebook and sign up HERE, before 31st October. Have questions? Contact Sasmini at +94 77 7997874 if you have any clarifications to be made.

----------

